# Another nice one from Hoover



## Steelwolve (Apr 18, 2006)

This Monday Mike and I went back up to Hoover to check out if the cats were still hitting. They wernt going crazy like last week but still had a pretty good night. We got 12 between us, 2 went 7#'s and the last fish of the night was Mikes new PB 15# channel 
He got a bite, set the hook, felt the size, then his line goes slack and he slammed his pole down with a loud expletive, looks at me and says Damn that was a good one, he sighed and began to reel in, as he reeled in the slack it pulled back, the fish was still on. It had just bolted toward the boat! Then it peeled drag and ran him up in a bush, he fought it out of the bush just as I was pulling up the anchor to drive over and net it. Have had all of our luck in 2-3 FOW, with fresh shad.


----------



## hunted (Dec 10, 2006)

tell em congrats,thats a nice fish


----------



## cmiller (Jun 3, 2008)

Where do you get fresh shad? My local bait stores don't sell shad.
I like that cat!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

great looking fish.and 12 on the night isn't bad 
those fish have a bad habit of running towards you,LOL.that's one reason i quit using circle hooks.too many times i've had them do that,and there's no way to get a good set on a fish coming at you like that.i've had them go under the boat and be several yards past before catching up with them
times like that i wish i had a 10:1 reel to keep up with them,LOL.


----------



## marinescco (Aug 21, 2007)

Nice looking channel!


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

congrats. Nice fish.


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

cmiller said:


> Where do you get fresh shad? My local bait stores don't sell shad.
> I like that cat!


cast net them out of your local lake or creek/river.... thats about the only way to get "fresh" shad.... you can buy it at bait shops or at pay lake bait shops, but it most of the time frozen and has been for weeks or months, but it will still work most of the time


----------



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

Nice fish! Congratulations!


----------



## Columbusslim31 (Sep 1, 2007)

Niiiiiiiiiiiiice.


----------



## BigMha (Nov 24, 2005)

sweeeeeeeeet


----------



## CatCarnage (Jul 17, 2007)

Thanks guys was a fun fish. A little pissed off had to come in a pound under steelwolves monster, but the bar has been raised this year!!! Heading out tonight try for that 20 lber.Good luck to all!!


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Nice fish, Im sorta new to the whole cat scene, I started fishing for them a little this year and low and behold found out I kinda like it so Im busy sponging up all the info I can, so frozen shad will work almost as good as the fresh stuff???


----------



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

great fish!


----------

